# Eye contact during oral?



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

What is your take on eye contact during oral?
Doesnt matter if you are male or female, giving or receiving, does it make you nervous or self-conscious or do you enjoy it?

for myself i love it, feels like an extra bit of closeness to me.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Star said:


> but a lot of the time my eyes have rolled into the back of my head so the only thing I see is stars, Lol


ah, good point! :smthumbup:


----------



## BlackMedicine357 (Jan 18, 2011)

I rarely post on this kind of stuff, but dayum, I do like it when she looks up at me with a devilish grin, like she knows she owns me and is gonna rock my world. 

It's been a while, but I'd love to see that again, often.


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

You Know what I'll take a stab at it... 

when I give I love looking up... but she don't look down... which I'd prefer she look down from time to time... a look that says I'm hers...

of course when I'm getting, I'm always looking... she looks up from time to time... its kind of an its for you look...


----------



## INTIMATEONE (Mar 23, 2011)

my wife will also give me a look her and their to let me know she wants it in her mouth, and i look back. it is pretty stimulating but to be honest even if she didnt i think i would be ok and long as she is doing that for me i am ok,

as far as when im pleasing her i will start at her and get a little dramatic so she could see my tongur licking her ans sucking on her, she will watch for awhile but then her hand will grab my head and guide me up and down and her head goes up untill she cums


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

When I go down, I think we are both fairly focused on the task at hand.


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

Eye contact with her is sexy and erotic. I love the look she gives when I'm in her mouth. She doesn't do this often though. She never watches me on her-I've checked many times


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Eye contact is great, at least occasionally. But at some point, the receiver better be closing or rolling their eyes back in appreciation, or the effect is lost. Maybe that means the eye contact is foreplay for oral sex... 

C


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

I think sometimes it makes me a little nervous, but I enjoy doing it, and I love seeing him looking down at me.


----------



## notaname (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh, I thought this was about getting it in your eye. HA!

I don't want to be looked at when I'm receiving. I try to look at him at least once while I'm giving because I know he is more visual. Honestly, the less visual stimuli I have the better.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

notaname said:


> Oh, I thought this was about getting it in your eye. HA!


:rofl:
thats too funny.
never had the 'pleasure' of that, but i couldnt imagine it being much fun


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Yesss to eye contact!!!


----------



## tpb72 (Feb 18, 2011)

You see it in porn all the time .. the heavily made up gals staring soulfully into the man's eyes while swallowing his [email protected] My guess was that this would be a turn on for him but I was always a bit self-conscious about it so could never manage more than a quick peak here and there. Otherwise eyes shut.

Last night though the devil must have been in me because I stared him deep in the eyes the whole way through and was it ever amazing and empowering!!!


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Ooh yes. Even she looks at me while giving it to me is amazing. Depending on her mood she owns me or is serving me. I like looking up at her as well but most of the time she is enjoying herself too much to look
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

tpb72 said:


> You see it in porn all the time .. the heavily made up gals staring soulfully into the man's eyes while swallowing his [email protected] My guess was that this would be a turn on for him but I was always a bit self-conscious about it so could never manage more than a quick peak here and there. Otherwise eyes shut.
> 
> Last night though the devil must have been in me because I stared him deep in the eyes the whole way through and was it ever amazing and empowering!!!


:iagree:
Well said and he's a lucky man!
It's very empowering to look up. It makes me melt usually and then explode!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

She must be very nearsighted.


----------



## akasephiroth (Jul 29, 2010)

any ideas on how to get wife to try this? ive been wanting it for awhile but always when we gonna do oral she requires the lights be off...


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

akasephiroth said:


> any ideas on how to get wife to try this? ive been wanting it for awhile but always when we gonna do oral she requires the lights be off...


how about some low candle light to start with.

i LOVE to have the lights on full myself. like to see what im getting into.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

akasephiroth said:


> any ideas on how to get wife to try this? ive been wanting it for awhile but always when we gonna do oral she requires the lights be off...


Firstly tell her you are taking her out for a romantic meal, take charge of the whole evening. Tell her she is beautiful and how much you love her and how much she turns you on. 

Tell her when you get home you are going to f*&^ her. Be dominant about what you want. When she gets home tell her to go into the bedroom and wait for you. Have the room set up nicely with a few candles, so the lighting isn't harsh.

Then kiss her and spend some time turning her on. Then tell her you want to see her suck your d!^%. Ask her while she's doing it to look at you.

That would work for me.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Syrum said:


> Firstly tell her you are taking her out for a romantic meal, take charge of the whole evening. Tell her she is beautiful and how much you love her and how much she turns you on.
> 
> Tell her when you get home you are going to f*&^ her. Be dominant about what you want. When she gets home tell her to go into the bedroom and wait for you. Have the room set up nicely with a few candles, so the lighting isn't harsh.
> 
> ...


wish my fiance liked lights on.
hmmm, might have to try this one myself?


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> wish my fiance liked lights on.
> hmmm, might have to try this one myself?


Yes you could also start there, and work your way up to simply telling her you are going to leave the lights on this time!
Something like "You are very sexy and I want you very badly" and if she asks to turn the lights off you could simply say"No baby we are leaving them on" and if she asks again or questions you simply say "NO" with a dominant edge. I'm pretty sure that would turn her on.


----------



## akasephiroth (Jul 29, 2010)

Syrum said:


> Yes you could also start there, and work your way up to simply telling her you are going to leave the lights on this time!
> Something like "You are very sexy and I want you very badly" and if she asks to turn the lights off you could simply say"No baby we are leaving them on" and if she asks again or questions you simply say "NO" with a dominant edge. I'm pretty sure that would turn her on.


yeah didnt work tried that lol...she went all day telling me how she wanted to suck me...how she hadnt done it in a long time and missed the feel...dirty text at work ect...i get home kids asleep take her stright to the bed room she says turn the light out..i say no lets leave them on..she then says fine lights on bends over the bed and tell me to go at it im not getting no sucky tonight...


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

akasephiroth said:


> yeah didnt work tried that lol...she went all day telling me how she wanted to suck me...how she hadnt done it in a long time and missed the feel...dirty text at work ect...i get home kids asleep take her stright to the bed room she says turn the light out..i say no lets leave them on..she then says fine lights on bends over the bed and tell me to go at it im not getting no sucky tonight...


wow! that sucks...
or not 

didnt you tell her you just wanted to look into her beautiful eyes and see how sexy she is as she does this awsome thing for you?


----------



## jay3171 (Nov 19, 2010)

Eye contact during oral sex can provide an added intensity. I love seeing my **** in my woman's mouth. And I love it when she looks down on me as my tongue is exploring her vagina and bringing her off.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

I am becoming a real fan of the blow job. I was reading a great book just the other day--two books, actually, one for women and one for men--about oral sex. Each book detailed about 50 different scenarios for different techniques for blow job including setting the mood and where to put your hands. But at the beginning and in nearly every different scenario (except when the recipient was blindfolded) they emphasized the importance of eye contact.

The best blow jobs are actually about mutual empowerment, and eye contact is a big part of that.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Dr. Rockstar, what were the books?

C


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

first post here, but I like looking at him, and I like it when he glimpses up at me. It's sexy. Usually I am too caught up in the moment to watch his eyes when he's doing oral on me, but I love it.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

I love to look up at my husband when I'm giving him oral. I watch his tongue when he does so to me too! I also like to watch him suck my breasts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

Be a little dominant and ask. But be polite about it. Don't demand it or be rough either


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

They were "Oral Sex He'll Never Forget" and "Oral Sex She'll Never Forget," both by Sonia Borg and available through Amazon (and both have the first few pages to preview).


----------

